# Does Torrent get XP?



## techno (May 30, 2011)

When Torrent is with the party, do you include her in the division of XP? I have been doing this but I am getting a little concerned because some of the early encounters in The Scouring of Gate Pass are quite difficult for a Level 1 party and my group seems to be falling behind the XP curve. I am curious what other DMs have done with this.

Edit: Just noticed on page 36 that Torrent does not share the XP rewards unless she is bloodied. Missed that originally. I am still concerned that the encounters in the first adventure seem a bit too difficult for my group.


----------



## OnlineDM (May 30, 2011)

I'm glad you found the answer. Could you talk more about the encounters that your party has found especially difficult? I had the opposite experience, except for the Dead Rising encounter, which was quite hard (and I've seen other people also comment about how hard that fight was).


----------



## Morrus (May 30, 2011)

techno said:


> I am still concerned that the encounters in the first adventure seem a bit too difficult for my group.




Every group is different (like OnlineDM, my group found most encounters in the first adventure quite easy, except for the Dead Rising encounter).  Youll need to adjust them to suit your group, because every group will have it's own unique strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd recommend holding tight--my party had some trouble with some of the early encounters, but about 1/4 of the way through the second adventure, they started hitting their stride. Everything started to look like a pushover.


----------



## techno (Jun 4, 2011)

My group struggled with both the White Wyrms (which is a Level 5! encounter being attempted by a first level party) and Dead Rising (which is Level 4 and would have resulted in a TPK if I hadn't allowed the party to run and escape).

Just seemed a little tough for first level characters to me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 6, 2011)

So, those are the last two encounters of level 1. Also, level 1 is probably the most lethal level of 4e D&D.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 6, 2011)

Dead Rising has been errated; it was definitely too hard in its original form.


----------



## techno (Jun 7, 2011)

Where is the errata for 4e War of the Burning Sky located? Thanks.


----------

